# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الأثنين 27 مايو (اخبار واعمدة)

## ابو البنات

*بســــم اللـــه الــرحمـــن  الـــرحـيـــم


اللـهــم آتـنــا فـي الـدنـيـــا حـســنه وفـي  الآخــــرة حـســـنه وقـنـــا عـذاب الـنـــار

اللـهــم أعـنــي عـلـى  ذكــرك وشـكــرك وحـســـن عـبــادتـك

اللـهــم يــا مـقـلـب الــقـلــوب  ثـبـت قـلــبي عـلـى ديـنـك 

الـعــزيـزه هـمس تقـبــل اللـــه الـدعــاء  والـعـمــل الـصــالـح وثـبـت اللــه الأجــــر لنــا ولـك

وللـجميـــع  ويـجعـلنــا مــن الــذيــن يحـســـنــون الـنـيــات ... 










اللهم حبب الينا الايمان وزينه في  قلوبنا
وكره الينا الكفر  والفسوف والعصيان
اللهم  اغفر لنا وارحمنا وتب علينا واهدنا ويسر هدانا الينا يا رب العاملين  
الله اعنا على زكرك وشكرك  وحسن طاعتك وترك معصيتك برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم يسر امرنا وفرج همنا واكشف غمنا واستر  عوراتنا وآمن روعاتنا يا رب العاملين




اللهــم إنـا نســألك مـن الخيــر كلــه عـاجلـــه وآجلــه مـا  علمنــا

منــه ومـا لـم نعـلم ونعــوذ بك مـن الشــر كـلــه عـاجلــه  وآجلـــه

مـاعلمنــا منــه ومـا لـم نعــلــم ...


اللهــم إنـا  نســألك الأمــان والعفـــو عمــا سلــف وكـان مـن

الـذنــوب والـعصيــــان  ...


اللهــم اختــم لنـــا بخيـــر واجعـــل عـواقـب أمـــورنـا  إلـى

خيـــر يــا كـــريــم ،،،


آميـــن يـا رب  العــالمييـــن

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يقترب من التعاقد مع الايفواري اوليفيه مهاجم الفجيرة الاماراتي



اقترب  المريخ من التعاقد مع الايفواري اوليفيه مهاجم فريق الفجيرة الاماراتي  والذي انهى النادي خدماته مؤخراً حيث كان مدرب المريخ التونسي محمد الكوكي  رشح اللاعب الايفواري بالاضافة إلى لاعب غاني للانضمام لصفوف وكان اوليفيه  يلعب في صفوف الفجيرة قبل أن ينهي النادي تعاقده مؤخراً بسبب النتائج  السيئة للفريق مؤخراً ولعب ايضاً لفريق عجمان الإماراتي في دوري المحترفين  غير أن عجمان استغنى عن خدماته فتحول إلى أهلي الفجيرة في دوري الأولى  ويتوقع أن يصل اللاعب الى الخرطوم خلال اليومين القادمين للخضوع لاختبارات  مع المريخ وسيعمل الكوكي المدير الفني للمريخ على الدفع به في مباراة  الأهلي المصري الودية يوم الجمعة في مهرجان تكريم الوالي من أجل الوقوف على  مستواه قبل التوقيع معه رسمياً في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في يونيو  المقبل.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سادومبا يطالب المريخ بـ350 ألف دولار اذا اراد التعاقد معه



تفيد  متابعات كورة سودانية أن الزيمبابوي ادوارد سادومبا طالب المريخ بمبلغ 350  ألف دولار اذا أراد التعاقد معه في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية المقبلة  وتفيد المتابعات أن المريخ قدم عرضاً بمبلغ 250 ألف دولار للعام الواحد،  فيما طلب سادومبا في البداية 400 ألف غير أنه بعد ذلك خفّض قيمة المبلغ إلى  350 ألف دولار وأخطر الوسيط بينه ومسؤولي المريخ أنه لن يقبل أقل من 350  ألف دولار لكن مصدر قريب من سادومبا أفاد أن الزيمبابوي يفضّل المريخ على  العروض الأخرى ويفضّل العودة للسودان على الانتقال  لدولة أخرى ويتوقع وصول اللاعب الى الخرطوم خلال اليومين القادمين واذا  اكمل اتفاقه مع المريخ سيشارك في مباراة الفرقة الحمراء أمام الأهلي المصري  الودية في مهرجان تكريم الوالي يوم الجمعة المقبل.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلتشي يحتل المركز الأول في استفتاء أفضل محترف في الأندية العربية



احتل  النيجيري كلتشي مهاجم المريخ المركز الأول في استفتاء برنامج صدى الملاعب  لأفضل محترف في الأندية العربية وتقدم كلتشي اوسونوا حتى الآن متفوقاً على  العديد من الأسماء اللامعة في الدوريات العربية وجاء العراقي يونس محمود في  المركز الثالث وتقدم عماد الحوسني العماني لاعب الأهلي السعودي إلى المركز  الرابع واحتل البوركيني عبد الله سيسي لاعب  الزمالك المصري المركز الثاني ويشارك في استفتاء صدى الملاعب لأفضل محترف  في نادٍ عربي العديد من الأسماء التي تواصل حصد الأصوات مثل الجزائري عنتر  يحيي وكريم زياني ومجيد بوقرة ويوسف المسيكني.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الالتهاب يتسبب في غياب الكوكي عن مران المريخ


واصل  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته تأهباً لمواجهة الأهلي المصري يوم  الجمعة المقبل ودياً في مهرجان تكريم جمال الوالي بمناسبة اختياره الرئيس  الأكثر شعبية على مستوى الوطن العربي وادى مراناً شارك من خلاله كل  اللاعبين فيما غاب عنه الكوكي المدير الفني بسبب الالتهاب وأشرف بقية  الطاقم المعاون على الحصة التي خُصص الجزء الأكبر منها لتدريبات  اللياقة ثم اُختتم المران بتقسيمة في وسط الملعب انتهت بخمسة أهداف ويواصل  المريخ تحضيراته ويؤدي تدريباً مساء اليوم ضمن برنامجه للقاء الأهلي.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*.الضرائب تسيطر على تسجيلات يونيو وتلزم الاندية بدفع 5% كاش اولا


تم الإتفاق بين ديوان الضرائب والإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على الآتي:
أولاً يتم دفع نسبة 5% من المقدم المدفوع للاعب أو الفني أو وكيل اللاعب عند التسجيل تحت حساب الضريبة.
ثانياً: يضمن العقد بند يوضح تحمل اللاعب أو الفني لضريبة الدخل الشخصي وفقاً للقانون.
ثالثاً يلتزم النادي الرياضي بإستقطاع ضريبة الدخل الشخصي من اللاعب أو الفني في حالة أخل بالتزامه الضريبي.
وقد عمم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم هذا الإتفاق للعمل به إعتباراً من تأريخه.           
يذكر أن إجتماعاً قد  تم ظهر أمس بديوان الضرائب ضم أمين مال الإتحاد الذي وقع على الإتفاق  وعبده أحمد محمد من الإدارة العامة للدخل الشخصي عن ديوان الضرائب.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*السودان يواجه بوروندي في تصفيات الشأن في يوليو المقبل


تلقي الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رسالة  من الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) يؤكد فيها الآخير مواعيد جولتي  الذهاب والإياب للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية  للاعبين المحليين (الشأن) 2013م التي تستضيفها جنوب إفريقيا حيث سيواجه  منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم نظيره البوروندي في جولة الذهاب أحد أيام  الخامس أو السادس أو السابع من مايو 2013م المقبل ببوروندي بينما ستكون  مباراة الإياب أحد أيام السادس والعشرين أو السابع والعشرين أو الثامن  والعشرين من يوليو 2013م المقبل بالسودان.           
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* بعد اجتماع الوالى معه ..ابراهومة الى مريخ الفاشر


اجتمع رئيس نادي المريخ  الدكتور جمال محمد عبد الله  الوالي بلاعب رديف المريخ ابراهيم  محجوب (  ابراهومة )  بخصوص  تصعيده الى الفريق الاول في فترة التسجيلات  المقبلة  بحضور رئيس القطاع  السيد عصام  طلب الذي اكد ان رئيس النادي ظل متابعا  لاخبار الفريق اول باول ويدعمه ماديا ومعنويا  واكد  طلب ان الوالي ذكر  للاعب انه في حالة عدم تصعيده  سيتم  تقييمه التقيم المناسب في حالة تقديم  احد اندية الممتاز  لعرض  محترم له حتى تصعيده الى الفريق الاول ديسمبر   المقبل وتشير  كل المؤشرات الى ان نادي مريخ  الفاشر سيدخل بقوة من اجل ضم  اللاعب  في يونيو المقبل وربما قامت ادارة نادي المريخ بتسجيل اللاعب  واعارته الى مريخ السلاطين في التكميلية . 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عصام الحاج : مريخاب (ابوكرشولا) يعرفون ان بعض الصحفيين سماسرة


شن الامين العام لنادي المريخ  السابق الاستاذ عصام الحاج هجوما عنيفا على بعض الصحفيين الذين دمغهم  بـ(السمسرة) واعتبر انهم يديرون الصفقات للتربح المالي بدلا من التركيز على  مهنة الصحافة التي يعملون فيها.           
وقال الحاج في تعقيبه على عمود الصحفي عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس اليوم الاحد  (راعى الضان في الخلاء ومشجعو المريخ في ابوكرشولا (التي تشهد حالياً نزاع  مسلح بين الجبهة الثورية والحكومة) بجانب معسكرات النازحين يعلمون من هم  الصحفيين السماسرة ومن هم (الاكلة) في المريخ والامر لم يعد سرا فنحن نعيش  في العالم الذي انتشرت فيه المعرفة واصبحت متاحة للكل).
وهاجم عصام الحاج خلال تعقيبه رئيس تحرير صحيفة (الزعيم) وقال (تناولت في  عمودك “عصام الحاج والسمسرة في التسجيلات” ما تريد ان تؤكد فيه بانني كنت  المسؤول عن التسجيلات السابقة بما فيها الاجانب وهذا كذب صريح لان راعى  الضان في الخلا يعلم ان ملف الاجانب قج اوكل بكامله للاخ جمال لوالي)
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الكوكي يطالب بالعاجي اولفيه والزيمبابوي سادومبا
يشارك امام الاهلي
 
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم رشح مدرب المريخ الكوكي اللاعب العاجي اوليفية محترف بفريق بفرين البلجيكي السابق ونادي عجمان الاماراتي والاهلي القطري للعب في صفوف المريخ.           
العاجي من واليد 22-12 في عام 1982 وانطلق العاجي الخطير صاحب الــــ(19)  هدفا في الاماراتي من اكاديمية اسيك ميموسا كانت آخر محطاته الافريقية  بنادي الومبي الباجي قبل اللعب في الدوري الخليجي في عام 2009
الكوكي طلبه بالاسم وقال انه سيكون اضافة حقيقية للمريخ وسوف يصل الى  الخرطوم فجر بعد غد للانضمام الى اختبارات الفريق امام الاهلي المصري  ..وحسب الزعيم فان اللاعب سيخضع للكشف الطبي مساء الثلاثاء قبل المشاركة رسميا مع المريخ
وكما يصل معه اللاعب الزيمبابوي الذي انهي المريخ صفقته بصورة نهائية براتب قدره 10 الف دولار ومقدم عقد 120 الف دولار سنويا.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الإتحاد السوداني يتسلم قوائم تحليل عطاءات تنفيذ مشروع الهدف الثالث في السودان



تسلم  الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم من مكتب حيدر أحمد علي مهندسون معماريون  وإستشاريون (المكتب الهندسي المعتمد من قبل الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  (فيفا)) قوائم التحليل الفني والمالي للعطاءات التي قدمت لتنفيذ مشروع  الهدف الثالث في السودان بتشييد مركز الخرطوم  لكرة القدم الخماسية في  الأرض المملوكة للإتحاد بمنطقة بري والتي إشتملت علي تقييم العطاءات من  الناحية الفنية والمالية والهندسية والإمكانيات المهنية والمقدرة علي تنفيذ  المشروع.
وسيحدد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم موعداً مع المكتب  الهندسي لمناقشة التقرير وقوائم التحليل ليقوم الإتحاد السوداني برفع  التقرير النهائي للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) لإختيار أفضل عطاء مقدم  ليقوم بتنفيذ المشروع.




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كرات عكسية



 
   فذلكة المانية على الطريقة السودانية..!!

* بسعادة كبيرة تابعنا النهائي الاوروبي بين بايرن ميونيخ وبروسيا  دورتموند.. واستمتعنا بكرة القدم الحقيقية البعيدة عن الاحقاد والغل وتصفية  الحسابات والكراهية..!!



* تجسدت الاثارة في كل لحظات اللقاء.. وتأرجحت النتيجة ما بين الفريقين حتى  حسمها الهولندي روبين في الوقت القاتل بهدف قاتل انهى به احلام الفريق  الاصفر..!!



* النهائي الاوروبي ضاعف من احزاننا على الواقع الذي تعيشه كرتنا السودانية  الغارقة في السلبيات حتى اذنيها مما يؤكد اننا نحتاج لعشرات السنوات  الضوئية لنصل الى مستوى نهائي اوروبا..!!



* لنفترض جدلاً ان النهائي الاوروبي تحول الى السودان وانقسم المشجعون  والاعلاميون بين البايرن ودورتموند على ملعب ويمبلي الرهيب.. تصور كيف يكون  الحال وردود الأفعال..!!



* الصحف الحمراء التابعة للبايرن ستخرج في اليوم التالي للمباراة وهي (تحط)  من قدر دورتموند اكثر من التعبير عن (سعادتها) بفوز بايرن ميونيخ..!!



* جماهير دورتموند لن تقف مكتوفة الايدي بل ستقوم بقذف الملعب بالحجارة  اعتراضاً على حكم المباراة بحجة ان هدف بايرن جاء من (تسلل واضح)..!!



* صحف دورتموند ستهاجم (رئيس النادي) وتصف بـ(الخازوق).. وستطالب بإقالة  المدرب على اعتبار انه فشل في ادارة اللقاء وكل تبديلاته جاءت في غير  محلها..!!



* الهجوم الاصفر سيتواصل على الاتحاد الاوروبي على اعتبار انه ظل دوماً  يهادن بايرن ولن تسلم لجنة الحكام من النقد وسيوجه اليها الاعلام الاصفر  ساهم النقد ويحملها مسئولية ضياع اللقب على دورتموند..!!



* لاعبو دورتموند لن يصعدوا الى المقصورة لإستلام الميداليات الفضية  احتجاجاً على (سياسة الترضيات) التي يتبعها الاتحاد الاوروبي مع  البايرن..!!



* الصحف الموالية للاصفر ستؤيد قرار اللاعبين وتحذر الاتحاد الاوروبي من  اتخاذ اي عقوبات في حق لاعبيهم وستهدد بـ(الانسحاب) من البطولات  المقبلة..!!



* مجلس اداة نادي دورتموند (سيصدر بياناً) يعلن فيه عن وجود (مؤامرة) تم  تدبيرها بدقة بين مجلس ادارة الاتحاد الاوروبي ونادي بايرن ميونيخ..!!



* لن تصفق جماهير الفريق المهزوم للاعبيها.. ولن يتعانق لاعبو الفريقين ولن  يصطف لاعبو بايرن الفائز لتحية لاعبي الفريق دورتموند قبل صعودهم الى  المقصورة لإستلام الميداليات الفضية.. لأن الخاسرين لن يتسلموا  الميداليات..!!



* انه وللاسف الواقع الذي تعيشه كرتنا السودانية حيث يغيب الاعتراف بالاخر  ولا توجد ارضية في نفوسنا لإستقبال الهزيمة والتعامل معها بالروح الرياضية  المطلوبة..!!



* تخريمة أولى: من بين الدروس الغزيرة التي تابعناها في نهائي الاحلام  الاوروبي تلك التغطية الاعلامية للمباراة من جانب الأجهزة المختلفة حيث  كانت المهنية حاضرة بعيداً عن التعصب..!!



* تخريمة ثانية: كرة القدم واحدة من الرياضات.. فيها الفوز والهزيمة.. وفي الحاليتن يجب ان تكون الاخلاق حاضرة.. فهل نتعلم..؟!! 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﺐ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ:: 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 :: ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﺩﺓ ﻭ ﺍﺟﺮﻱ  ﻣﺴﺎﺀ الأمس ﻣﺮﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ  ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻤﻴﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ , ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ  ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻗﺮﺍﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺘﻴﻦ ,  ﻭﺷﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻭﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ . ﺭﻛﺰ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ  ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻔﻮﺭﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﻏﺪ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻑ  ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

 ﻛﻔﺮﻭﻭﺗﺮ/ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ 
ﻋﺎﺩ ﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻻﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﻔﺎﺀﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ , ﻭﺍﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﺧﺎﺹ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻊ )ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ( ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻬﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺨﻀﻊ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﺝ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻲ , ﻭﺗﻐﻴﺐ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻌﺮﺿﻪ ﻟﺤﺎﺩﺙ ﻣﺮﻭﺭﻱ , ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻬﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻃﻼﻕ


















*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لدكتور مصطفي عثمان يؤكد حرصهم علي إقامة مهرجان يليق بالمحتفي به ويعد بفقرات متنوعة وشيقة



أكدت  اللجنة العليا لمهرجان تكريم الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ  بمناسبة حصوله علي لقب أكثر رؤساء الأندية العربية شعبية وجماهيرية  التي يترأسها الدكتور مصطفي عثمان إسماعيل إكتمال كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة  بالمهرجان المحدد له يوم الجمعة الموافق الحادي والثلاثين من مايو الجاري  بإستاد المريخ بأم درمان بمشاركة النادي الأهلي المصري حيث عكفت اللجان  التي تم تكوينها من قبل اللجنة العليا علي متابعة ومباشرة الأعمال الموكولة  إليها  في الترتيب والتنسيق والمتابعة والتنفيذ لإنجاح المهرجان وعقدت  اللجان المنبثقة عن اللجنة العليا العديد من الإجتماعات ووضعت خطط عملها  وتم التأمين علي كافة الخطوات المطلوبة وإطمأنت اللجنة علي وصول فريق  الأهلي المصري الذي حدد موعد وصوله  للبلاد مساء الجمعة بكامل نجومه وستقوم  لجنة الإستقبال والمراسم بإكمال كافة التجهيزات والترتيبات المتلعقة بوصول  وإستقبال بعثة النادي الأهلي في مطار الخرطوم الدولي.
من  جهته أكد الدكتور مصطفي عثمان إسماعيل رئيس اللجنة العليا أنهم حريصون علي  إقامة مهرجان كبير يتناسب وعطاء المحتفي به الدكتور جمال الوالي تقديراً  وعرفناً للدور الكبير الذي ظل يقدمه للرياضة السودانية وأسرة كرة القدم علي  وجه الخصوص الأمر الذي جعل إسم السودان يتردد في المحافل العربية ليتوج  بلقب أكثر رؤساء الأندية العربية شهرة وشعبية وقال بأن اللجنة ستعمل علي  إقامة مهرجان سيكون حديث السودانيين لزمن طويل داعياً الرياضيين بكافة  ألوان طيفهم للمشاركة في المهرجان لنرد الدين لرجل أجزل العطاء في شتي  الميادين.
فيما أكد الأستاذ حسن فضل المولي رئيس اللجنة  الإعلامية للمهرجان أن لجنته قد فرغت من وضع خطة إعلامية متكاملة لإنجاح  المهرجان عبر الوسائط الإعلامية المختلفة وحشد الجمهور الرياضي لمتابعة  فعاليات وفقرات المهرجان من داخل إستاد المريخ بجانب تمليك وسائل الإعلام  المعلومات المتعلقة بالمهرجان وسير عمل اللجان المنبثقة عن اللجنة العليا  وطالب الإعلام الرياضي بالتعاون مع اللجنة الإعلامية لتحقيق الأهداف  المنتظرة.




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﻣﻄﺮ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ

 ﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﻣﻄﺮ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻰ  ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻳﻤﻀﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻭﺳﺎﻕ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ  ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ -31ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺸﺮﻑ ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﺳﺘﺤﻈﻲ ﺑﺎﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ , ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺳﻴﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ  ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﻲ .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حائط صد

 اعطوا الخبز لخبازه

 *وضح بمالا يضع مجالاً للشك ان مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ وضع كامل الثقه فى  المدرب التونسى محمد عثمان الكوكى لقيادة الفريق فيما تبقى من موسم رغم  الاصوات المعارضه والمطالبه بذهاب المدرب التونسى

  *إعتمدت معظم الاصوات المناديه بذهاب الكوكى على اداء الفريق وعدم ظهور اى  بصمه تدريبيه حتى الان للتونسى عثمان الكوكى رغم إنقضاء اكثر من سته اشهر  على تولى الكوكى لتدريب المريخ

 *والشئ المؤكد ان التونسى فشل فى  إقناع الجميع بمقدراته التدريبيه واصبح فريق المريخ ومن خلال هذا الموسم  يقدم مستويات متواضعه وخسر العديد من النقاط فى سباق الدورى الممتاز

 *وابرز سلبيات الكوكى تتمثل فى إهماله الكبير لعدد من نجوم المريخ وركنهم  فى كنبة الإحتياطى عند اى تراجع فى مستوى اللاعب ولا يُكلف نفسه بالجلوس  للاعب ومناقشته فى اسباب تراجع مستواه
 *وهذا ماذكره لاعب الفريق نجم  الدين عبدالله والذى اكد ان اى تراجع فى مستوى اللاعب يعنى تواجده بدكة  البدلاء كما حدث للاعب نفسه وكذلك اللاعب مرتضى كبير والذى اكد عدد كبير من  المتابعين تمتع هذا اللاعب بامكانيات كبيره تؤهله لحجز مقعد اساسى بتشكيلة  الاحمر

 *كما تعرض المدافع الكاميرونى مكسيم مانغى لنفس موقف نجم  الدين مرتضى كبير وهو يجد نفسه حبيساً لدكة البدلاء.وجاء تبرير الكوكى  لجلوس مكسيم على الإحتياطى (مخجلاً) عندما تعلل بصغر سن اللاعب والجميع  يعلم ان عمر اللاعب لايمكن ان يكون سبباً فى إبعاده عن القائمه الاساسيه

 *معظم المحترفين واللاعبين المميزين ظهروا بمستويات مشرفه رغم اعمارهم  الصغيره ولم يبرر مدرباً من قبل تواجد لاعب على دكة البدلاء بعامل السن

 *تصريح الكوكى بخصوص العمر الصغير لمكسيم قد يكون سبباً فى سيطرة حاله من  الإحباط وسط لاعبى فريق الشباب بالمريخ والذين ينتظرون فرصتهم للتصعيد  للفريق الاول حتى لايفقدهم الفريق كما فقد وليد علاءالدين

 *ولكن  تصريحات الكوكى وحديثه عن عدم الإعتماد على اللاعبين الشباب قد يتسبب فى  صدمه وإحباط لامثيل له لعدد من اللاعبين الشباب الذين ينوى مجلس المريخ  تصعيدهم بقياده ابراهيم محجوب(إبراهومه الصغير)

 *كما لم يُحالف  الكوكى التوفيق فى التصريحات المتسرعه التى اطلقها فى حق المحترفين عندما  اكد ان جميع المحترفين بكشوفات الاحمر غير مؤهلين لتمثيل المريخ باستثناء  الإيفوارى باسكال واوا

 *قبل ان يُحرج المحترف سليمانى مدربه  التونسى ويظهر بمستويات جعلت الجميع يقتنع بالامكانيات العاليه للاعب  سليمانى والذى كادت ان تضيع موهبته بسبب تصريحات الكوكى السلبيه ورايه  المتسرع فى مستوى المحترفين

 *هذه السلبيات وغيرها من الامور  الفنيه تُعتبر من اكبر المشاكل التى ظهرت فى عهد التونسى محمد عثمان الكوكى  ولكن الرجل تعلل بعدم تنفيذ طلباته الفنيه فى التى طالب بها فى التسجيلات

 *الان وبعد ان قرر مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ تجديد الثقه فى المدرب التونسى  يجب عليهم ان يعطوه مُطلق الصلاحيه فى عملية الإحلال والإبدال حتى يكون  المسئول الاول والاخير امام مجلس الإداره عند الإخفاق لاسمح الله

  *نتمنى ان تسير تسجيلات المريخ ولاول مره وفق خطه فنيه مدروسه وباشراف تام  من مدرب الفريق التونسى والذى اكد انه حدد إحتياجات الفريق من المحترفين  وذلك عبر قناة الشروق وفى برنامج ساعة رياضه مع الإعلامى المميز معتصم محمد  الحسن

 *من خلال هذا البرنامج اكد الكوكى ان المحترفين الجدد  لفريق المريخ سيتم قيدهم بناء على رايه الفنى ودون اى تدخل من احد خاصه من  اعضاء مجلس الإداره

 *وذهب الرجل لابعد من ذلك عندما حدد جنسيات  المحترفين عندما اكد التعاقد مع اربعه لاعبين من (مالى_وساحل  العاج_وغانا_والسنغال)مما يؤكد ان الرجل على علم تام بكل مايتم فى شئون  التسجيلات الحمراء

 *ورغم ذلك نجد ان اسم الزيمبابوى (إدوارد  سادومبا) قد لمع بشده من اجل الدخول للكشوفات الحمراء فى التسجيلات  التكميليه.ونؤكد إقتناعنا التام بمستوى المهاجم الزيمبابوى إدوارد سادومبا

 *ولكن يبقى السؤال المهم هل دخل إدوارد سادومبا ترشيحات المدرب بالفعل  وبإقتناع تام من جانب المدرب؟ ام ان اللاعب تم فرضه على المدرب عثمان  الكوكى من قبل بعض الجهات؟

 *الكل يعرف ان من اسباب نجاح اى لاعب  إقتناع المدرب التام بامكانياته الفنيه.فهل سيجد سادومبا الطريق ممهداً  للتشكيل الاحمر إذا ما تم فرضه على المدرب التونسى؟

 *كثير من  اللاعبين اصحاب الإمكانيات الكبيره وجدوا انفسهم خارج التشكيل الاساسى نسبة  لعدم إقتناع المدرب بامكانياتهم الفنيه .واقرب مثال لذلك المهاجم المرشح  لكشوفات المريخ (العاجى اوليفيه).

 *وجد هذا اللاعب نفسه خارج  التشكيله الاساسيه لفريق الاهلى القطرى تحت قيادة مدرب المريخ السابق  البرازيلى (هيرون ريكاردو)والذى اجلس اللاعب على دكة البدلاء لفترة طويله  نسبه لعدم إقتناع المدرب بامكانياته ودخل معه اللاعب فى خلافات كبيره  لاصرار المدرب على حبس اللاعب بدكة البدلاء

 *ولم يستطيع هذا  اللاعب تقديم مستويات جيده مع فريق الاهلى القطرى إلا بعد رحيل المدرب  البرازيلى وإستطاع اللاعب ان ( ينفض) الغبار عن موهبته بعد تواجد طويل على  دكة البدلاء بامر هيرون ريكاردو

 *لذلك يبقى إقتناع المدرب باللاعب  من اهم اسباب النجاح.وإذا كان الزيمبابوى إدوارد سادومبا خارج خيارات  المدرب يجب صرف النظر عنه بالرغم من إقتناع الجميع بالامكانيات الكبيره  للمهاجم الزيمبابوى حتى لايخسر المريخ واللاعب معاً.

 *سنرفع  القبعات لمجلس التسيير الاحمر إذا ماسار فى نهج ترك (الخبز لخبازه) وإبتعد  عن السماسره والمصلحجيه الذين اضروا كثيراً بفريق المريخ فى مواسم سابقه

 *سقط المريخ كثيراً فى شراك السماسره وتسبب هؤلاء فى إهتزاز المستوى الفنى  للمريخ من خلال عرض بضاعتهم الكاسده على مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ وبمسانده  قويه من بعض الاقلام الصحفيه التى تعمل على تلميع هذه الاسماء

  *والان نجد ان هؤلاء لازالوا يحاولون الدخول مره اخرى ببضاعتهم الكاسده  للديار الحمراء.وتُعتبر فترة التسجيلات بمثابة فرصة سانحه لهؤلاء من اجل  الإسترزاق على حساب احلام وتطلعات الجماهير الحمراء

 *يبقى الحذر  واجب والتلاعب باحلام وتطلعات الجماهير الحمراء يجب ان يكون خط احمر لكل  اعضاء مجلس التسيير حتى يستطيع هؤلاء الرجال حصاد مازرعته ايديهم خلال فترة  تواجدهم بادارة نادى المريخ

 فى السنتر

 *إذا ماعدنا بالذاكره للوراء نجد ان معظم التسجيلات الحمراء التى كانت عن طريق ترشيحات المدربين اصابت نجاح منقطع النظير

 *يُعتبر الهداف النيجيرى الراحل إندراوس إيداهور افضل محترف تواجد  بالملاعب السودانيه وجاء اللاعب للكشوفات الحمراء بترشيح من المدرب المصرى  الدكتور محمود سعد

 *كما ظهر راقص السامبا البرازيلى ادير ليما فى القلعه الحمراء بترشيح من المدرب البرازيلى هيرون ريكاردو

 *ولاننسى البرازيلى باولينو الذى قاد المريخ لنهائى الكونفدراليه بهدفه  الشهير فى مرمى الاسماعيلى المصرى وظهر اللاعب فى سماء المريخ بترشيح من  الثعلب الالمانى اوتوفيستر

 *واخر عناقيد الإبداع من المحترفين الإيفوارى باسكال واوا جاء عن طريق المدرب سيد سليم الذى تابع اللاعب من خلال بطولة سيكافا 

 *لذلك يبقى التقييد بترشيحات المدربين فى كل امور التسجيلات مهم جداً حتى لايكون الندم حاضراً عند بداية التنافس المحلى والعربى

 *ولازالت الفرصه مواتيه امام مجلس المريخ بترك كل امور التسجيلات والشطب للمدرب التونسى الكوكى ليكون المسئول الاول والاخير عنها

 حائط اخير

 ابعدوا السماسره تحصدوا النجاح


















*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

لك التحية ابو البنات



تسلم ياصفوة

*

----------


## قشاش الدموع

*مشكور وما قصرت يا صفوة ...
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية الحبيب ابو البنات
*

----------


## abuashruf

*لم توفق فى هذا العمود الذى عكس كرات طائشة كما الزومة ويمكن ان نعذر الزومة لو كتب هذه الكرات لانها طبيعيةفى لعبه
الجمهور الاحمر ليس بهذه السذاجة او الجهل حتى تصفه بهذه الصفات 
الفرق واضح فى كل شئ ولامقارنة بين الاوربيين وبيننا
جمهور المريخ بالذات صبر على الكثيرمن التفلتات والقرارات الادارية التى يمكن ان تؤدى الى ارتكاب الجريمة ولم يتفوه بكلمة الابعدان فاض بيه
كلنا شهدنا ضربات الجزاء الهدايا التى تمنح لفريق معين 
شاهدنا التسجيلات التى تتم بالشهادات المزورة
شاهدنا الحكم الذى يشاهد حارس المرمى الذى يخرج خارج التمنتاشر ويعتدى على مهاجم ويمسك الكرة بيده ولايتخذ ضده قرار
شاهدنا فريق جزيرة الفيل الذى هزم الهلال فى مباراتين فى الملعب وعكس الحكام النتائج
شاهدنا مهازل التنجيم والتحكيم والوقوف مع فريق معين 
والان تحسب حسابات البطولات لصالح الهلال والكل يعلم انه لاحق له فيها 
رغم كل تلك البلاوى لازال الجمهور يشجع ويصفق وهو مغلوب على امره
وما يحدث من احتجاجات وهتافات ارى ان الجمهور منحقه فيها لان الامور صارت لاتطاق 
اما فى المانيا فكل شئ يسير بالصورة الطبيعية 
حتى وان اخطا الحكم فحسن النية متوفر ولانه بشر والجمهور يعلم ذلك
ولاتنسى ان المريخ خسر كثير من المباريات وتقبلها الجمهور بصدر رحب
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قشاش الدموع
					

مشكور وما قصرت يا صفوة ...



سعيد بمرورك يا صفوة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

عناوين الصدى
ﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﺠﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..ﻭﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ 350 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻏﺒﻴﺮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺻﺒﺤﻲﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ..
 ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻏﺮﺍﻧﺪﻱ
 ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻼﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
 ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ : ﺍﻻﻋﺼﺎﺭ ﻳﺨﺘصﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻭﻭجود ﻫﻴﺜﻢ
 ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻳﺴﻬﻞ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻌﺎقﺩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻏﺮﺍﻧﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟقﺮﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﻝ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺤﻘﻖ ﻣﻜﺎﺳﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
 ﻓﻘﻴﺮﻱ ﻋﺪﻻﻥ : ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻤﻪ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﺪﺍﺏ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
 ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﻴﺮﺓ : ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻭﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ
 ﺍﺧﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻻﻳﻔوﺭﺍﻱ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ

تصريحات مثيرة لمدرب عجمان عن محترف المريخ..وسادومبا يطلب 350 الف دولار
 الهلال يفاوض أهلى الخرطوم فى زغبير..والمصرى صبحى يشكو الأزرق للاتحاد العام..والأحمر يتعاقد مع الغانى غراندى

 غياب الكوكى
 المريخ يستعد للأهلى المصرى
 توقع نجاح سادومبا مع الاحمر
 عبدالمجيد جعفر:الاعصار يختصر الوقت ووجود هيثم مصطفى يسهل مهمته
 المريخ يتعاقد مع الغانى غراندى والثنائى يصل الاربعاء
 صلاح مشكلة يطالب بعودة قلق وتعاقد المريخ مع زغبير وعلى جعفر
 فقيرى عدلان:جمال الوالى يستحق تكريمه بانتداب برشلونة
 الموردة يكون غرفة تسجيلات ويعد بمفاجآت
 مريخ الفاشر يستقبل النيجيرى آدمز اليوم
 السرعة والقوة يميزان محترف المريخ الجديد
 مدرب عجمان الاماراتى: أوليفيه قدم مستوى جيدا مع البرتغالى
 سندحميد: لم نستغن عنه لأسباب فنية وفضلنا عليه هداف الدورى الايرانى
 مدرب اهلى الفجيرة: لاعب افريقى ويشارك فى الهجوم والوسط
 آخر مباراة شارك فيها فى الدورى الاماراتى السادس من الشهر الجارى
 الايفوارى يغادر الى فرنسا بعد الحصول على مستحقاته
 الهلال يطلب ايهاب زغبير
 تقدم بشكوى للاتحاد العام
 صبحى: ذهبت للبرير فى مصانعه ولم أتمكن من الالتقاء به وامهلت الهلال عامين كاملين
 كلتشى اوسونو يحتل المركز ااول على قائمة افضل محترف فى الاندية العربية
 تلقى عرضين اخرين من ليبيا ومصر..ووصل اديس
 سادومبا يطلب350 الف دولار للعام والمريخ يعرض 250 والاعصار يرغب فى الانتقال للقلعة الحمراء




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يديك العافية الحبيب ابو البنات



ويعافيك من كل شر يا صفوة
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

حائط صد

اعطوا الخبز لخبازه

*وضح بمالا يضع مجالاً للشك ان مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ وضع كامل الثقه فى المدرب التونسى محمد عثمان الكوكى لقيادة الفريق فيما تبقى من موسم رغم الاصوات المعارضه والمطالبه بذهاب المدرب التونسى

*إعتمدت معظم الاصوات المناديه بذهاب الكوكى على اداء الفريق وعدم ظهور اى بصمه تدريبيه حتى الان للتونسى عثمان الكوكى رغم إنقضاء اكثر من سته اشهر على تولى الكوكى لتدريب المريخ

*والشئ المؤكد ان التونسى فشل فى إقناع الجميع بمقدراته التدريبيه واصبح فريق المريخ ومن خلال هذا الموسم يقدم مستويات متواضعه وخسر العديد من النقاط فى سباق الدورى الممتاز

*وابرز سلبيات الكوكى تتمثل فى إهماله الكبير لعدد من نجوم المريخ وركنهم فى كنبة الإحتياطى عند اى تراجع فى مستوى اللاعب ولا يُكلف نفسه بالجلوس للاعب ومناقشته فى اسباب تراجع مستواه
*وهذا ماذكره لاعب الفريق نجم الدين عبدالله والذى اكد ان اى تراجع فى مستوى اللاعب يعنى تواجده بدكة البدلاء كما حدث للاعب نفسه وكذلك اللاعب مرتضى كبير والذى اكد عدد كبير من المتابعين تمتع هذا اللاعب بامكانيات كبيره تؤهله لحجز مقعد اساسى بتشكيلة الاحمر

*كما تعرض المدافع الكاميرونى مكسيم مانغى لنفس موقف نجم الدين مرتضى كبير وهو يجد نفسه حبيساً لدكة البدلاء.وجاء تبرير الكوكى لجلوس مكسيم على الإحتياطى (مخجلاً) عندما تعلل بصغر سن اللاعب والجميع يعلم ان عمر اللاعب لايمكن ان يكون سبباً فى إبعاده عن القائمه الاساسيه

*معظم المحترفين واللاعبين المميزين ظهروا بمستويات مشرفه رغم اعمارهم الصغيره ولم يبرر مدرباً من قبل تواجد لاعب على دكة البدلاء بعامل السن

*تصريح الكوكى بخصوص العمر الصغير لمكسيم قد يكون سبباً فى سيطرة حاله من الإحباط وسط لاعبى فريق الشباب بالمريخ والذين ينتظرون فرصتهم للتصعيد للفريق الاول حتى لايفقدهم الفريق كما فقد وليد علاءالدين

*ولكن تصريحات الكوكى وحديثه عن عدم الإعتماد على اللاعبين الشباب قد يتسبب فى صدمه وإحباط لامثيل له لعدد من اللاعبين الشباب الذين ينوى مجلس المريخ تصعيدهم بقياده ابراهيم محجوب(إبراهومه الصغير)

*كما لم يُحالف الكوكى التوفيق فى التصريحات المتسرعه التى اطلقها فى حق المحترفين عندما اكد ان جميع المحترفين بكشوفات الاحمر غير مؤهلين لتمثيل المريخ باستثناء الإيفوارى باسكال واوا

*قبل ان يُحرج المحترف سليمانى مدربه التونسى ويظهر بمستويات جعلت الجميع يقتنع بالامكانيات العاليه للاعب سليمانى والذى كادت ان تضيع موهبته بسبب تصريحات الكوكى السلبيه ورايه المتسرع فى مستوى المحترفين

*هذه السلبيات وغيرها من الامور الفنيه تُعتبر من اكبر المشاكل التى ظهرت فى عهد التونسى محمد عثمان الكوكى ولكن الرجل تعلل بعدم تنفيذ طلباته الفنيه فى التى طالب بها فى التسجيلات

*الان وبعد ان قرر مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ تجديد الثقه فى المدرب التونسى يجب عليهم ان يعطوه مُطلق الصلاحيه فى عملية الإحلال والإبدال حتى يكون المسئول الاول والاخير امام مجلس الإداره عند الإخفاق لاسمح الله

*نتمنى ان تسير تسجيلات المريخ ولاول مره وفق خطه فنيه مدروسه وباشراف تام من مدرب الفريق التونسى والذى اكد انه حدد إحتياجات الفريق من المحترفين وذلك عبر قناة الشروق وفى برنامج ساعة رياضه مع الإعلامى المميز معتصم محمد الحسن

*من خلال هذا البرنامج اكد الكوكى ان المحترفين الجدد لفريق المريخ سيتم قيدهم بناء على رايه الفنى ودون اى تدخل من احد خاصه من اعضاء مجلس الإداره

*وذهب الرجل لابعد من ذلك عندما حدد جنسيات المحترفين عندما اكد التعاقد مع اربعه لاعبين من (مالى_وساحل العاج_وغانا_والسنغال)مما يؤكد ان الرجل على علم تام بكل مايتم فى شئون التسجيلات الحمراء

*ورغم ذلك نجد ان اسم الزيمبابوى (إدوارد سادومبا) قد لمع بشده من اجل الدخول للكشوفات الحمراء فى التسجيلات التكميليه.ونؤكد إقتناعنا التام بمستوى المهاجم الزيمبابوى إدوارد سادومبا

*ولكن يبقى السؤال المهم هل دخل إدوارد سادومبا ترشيحات المدرب بالفعل وبإقتناع تام من جانب المدرب؟ ام ان اللاعب تم فرضه على المدرب عثمان الكوكى من قبل بعض الجهات؟

*الكل يعرف ان من اسباب نجاح اى لاعب إقتناع المدرب التام بامكانياته الفنيه.فهل سيجد سادومبا الطريق ممهداً للتشكيل الاحمر إذا ما تم فرضه على المدرب التونسى؟

*كثير من اللاعبين اصحاب الإمكانيات الكبيره وجدوا انفسهم خارج التشكيل الاساسى نسبة لعدم إقتناع المدرب بامكانياتهم الفنيه .واقرب مثال لذلك المهاجم المرشح لكشوفات المريخ (العاجى اوليفيه).

*وجد هذا اللاعب نفسه خارج التشكيله الاساسيه لفريق الاهلى القطرى تحت قيادة مدرب المريخ السابق البرازيلى (هيرون ريكاردو)والذى اجلس اللاعب على دكة البدلاء لفترة طويله نسبه لعدم إقتناع المدرب بامكانياته ودخل معه اللاعب فى خلافات كبيره لاصرار المدرب على حبس اللاعب بدكة البدلاء

*ولم يستطيع هذا اللاعب تقديم مستويات جيده مع فريق الاهلى القطرى إلا بعد رحيل المدرب البرازيلى وإستطاع اللاعب ان ( ينفض) الغبار عن موهبته بعد تواجد طويل على دكة البدلاء بامر هيرون ريكاردو

*لذلك يبقى إقتناع المدرب باللاعب من اهم اسباب النجاح.وإذا كان الزيمبابوى إدوارد سادومبا خارج خيارات المدرب يجب صرف النظر عنه بالرغم من إقتناع الجميع بالامكانيات الكبيره للمهاجم الزيمبابوى حتى لايخسر المريخ واللاعب معاً.

*سنرفع القبعات لمجلس التسيير الاحمر إذا ماسار فى نهج ترك (الخبز لخبازه) وإبتعد عن السماسره والمصلحجيه الذين اضروا كثيراً بفريق المريخ فى مواسم سابقه

*سقط المريخ كثيراً فى شراك السماسره وتسبب هؤلاء فى إهتزاز المستوى الفنى للمريخ من خلال عرض بضاعتهم الكاسده على مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ وبمسانده قويه من بعض الاقلام الصحفيه التى تعمل على تلميع هذه الاسماء

*والان نجد ان هؤلاء لازالوا يحاولون الدخول مره اخرى ببضاعتهم الكاسده للديار الحمراء.وتُعتبر فترة التسجيلات بمثابة فرصة سانحه لهؤلاء من اجل الإسترزاق على حساب احلام وتطلعات الجماهير الحمراء

*يبقى الحذر واجب والتلاعب باحلام وتطلعات الجماهير الحمراء يجب ان يكون خط احمر لكل اعضاء مجلس التسيير حتى يستطيع هؤلاء الرجال حصاد مازرعته ايديهم خلال فترة تواجدهم بادارة نادى المريخ

فى السنتر

*إذا ماعدنا بالذاكره للوراء نجد ان معظم التسجيلات الحمراء التى كانت عن طريق ترشيحات المدربين اصابت نجاح منقطع النظير

*يُعتبر الهداف النيجيرى الراحل إندراوس إيداهور افضل محترف تواجد بالملاعب السودانيه وجاء اللاعب للكشوفات الحمراء بترشيح من المدرب المصرى الدكتور محمود سعد

*كما ظهر راقص السامبا البرازيلى ادير ليما فى القلعه الحمراء بترشيح من المدرب البرازيلى هيرون ريكاردو

*ولاننسى البرازيلى باولينو الذى قاد المريخ لنهائى الكونفدراليه بهدفه الشهير فى مرمى الاسماعيلى المصرى وظهر اللاعب فى سماء المريخ بترشيح من الثعلب الالمانى اوتوفيستر

*واخر عناقيد الإبداع من المحترفين الإيفوارى باسكال واوا جاء عن طريق المدرب سيد سليم الذى تابع اللاعب من خلال بطولة سيكافا 

*لذلك يبقى التقييد بترشيحات المدربين فى كل امور التسجيلات مهم جداً حتى لايكون الندم حاضراً عند بداية التنافس المحلى والعربى

*ولازالت الفرصه مواتيه امام مجلس المريخ بترك كل امور التسجيلات والشطب للمدرب التونسى الكوكى ليكون المسئول الاول والاخير عنها

حائط اخير

ابعدوا السماسره تحصدوا النجاح





















عموده بدأ بداية جميلة نوافقك على كل ماورد ولكن فى النهاية انحرف العمود وكاد ان يلغى مابدأ به 
الخبز لخبازه لو كان هناك اصلا خباز
الكوكة لايفقه شئ عنكرة القدم واللاعبين 
لذلك نتمنى ان لايسجل اى لاعب يشير اليه الكوكة ويسجل اللاعبين حتى لو كان رشحتهم انصاف مدنى لان مصلحة المريخ تهمها 
اما الكوكة فهو موهوم وملريض ونحن نحضر للعزاء فى المرحوم المريخ اذا استمر الكوكة فى التدريب

اثبتت الدورة الاولى ان اللاعبين هم الافضل على الساحة لانه رغم تخبطات الكوكة استطاعوا بمجهوداتهم الفردية ان يتصدروا
ما كان سيكون الحال لو اسند التدريب لفاروق جبرة مثلا؟
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻳﺎﻋﺼﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺗﺐ:ﺳﺎﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮﺍﺑﻲ
 ++++++++
 ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﺗﺤﻔﻈﺎﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻗﻨﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻭﻭﺿﺢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻰ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﺼﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﻠﻐﺔ ﻋﻨﻴﻔﺔ ﺟﺎﺀﺕ ﻛﺮﺩ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﺳﺒﻮﻋﻴﻦ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺒﺎ.
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺗﺒﺪﻭ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻧﻮﻋﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﺐ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﺣﺎﺳﻤﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻮ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻹﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﺗﻔﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺋﻤﺔ
 ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺭﺩﺍﺕ ﻹﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﻣﻠﻔﺎﺕ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻭﺍﻷﻏﺮﺏ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﻧﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻹﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻭﺑﺸﺮ ﺑﻘﺪﺭﺓ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻷﺣﻼﻡ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ.
 ﻋﻠﻤﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺇﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺩﺣﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻤﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﺎﺕ ﻭﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻴﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺎﻓﻰ ﺃﺛﺎﺭ ﺣﻔﻴﻈﺔ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﺎﺭﻉ ﺑﺘﻮﺻﻴﻞ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺑﻞ ﺗﺨﻄﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻥ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻘﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻷﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﺃﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺿﺮﺏ ﻣﺜﻼ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻰ
 ﺭﻏﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺻﺮﻓﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ.
 ﻭﻫﻨﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻧﺴﺄﻝ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻠﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻗﺪ ﺻﺮﺡ ﻋﻠﻨﺎ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﺃﺧﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﻴﻞ ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺳﻌﻰ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻭﺷﻜﻰ ﻟﻄﻮﺏ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﺤﺎﺻﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻮﻥ ﻭﻣﺮﺗﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻭﺣﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ؟؟
 ﻻﻧﻨﻜﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ .. ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻮﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺱ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺘﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻷﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻄﻂ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﻣﺤﻨﻚ ﻭﺧﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﻹﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ.. ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻷﻥ ﻟﻸﺳﻒ. ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻧﻔﺬ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﻓﻰ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻹﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﻭﺑﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﻟﺘﻔﻌﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻫﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
 ﻋﺎﺋﺪﻩ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺴﻤﻊ ﻟﻪ ﺣﺴﺎ ﻭﻻﺧﺒﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺪﺷﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻧﺪ ﻓﻴﻼ.
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻭﺿﺢ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻻﻳﺪﻉ ﻣﺠﺎﻻ ﻟﻠﺸﻚ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺣﻮﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺠﺪﻯ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻻﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻭﺍﻗﻌﻴﺎ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺑﺈﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮﺓ ﻭﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﻟﻠﻌﻠﻦ ﺑﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ.
 ﻓﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﻯ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺘﻼﻗﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻷﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺅﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﺮﻯ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺭﺩﺓ ﻭﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﻪ ﻭﺍﻹﺧﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻹﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﻣﻨﻔﺬ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺭﻱ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻊ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺑﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻔﻘﻮﺍ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺊ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻀﻌﻮﺍ ﺷﺮﻭﻃﺎ ﻣﺴﺒﻘﺔ.
 ﺃﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺇﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﻳﺤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻠﻨﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻰ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻭﺃﻛﺮﻡ ﻟﻸﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﺩﻳﻤﻘﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ﺭﺍﺷﺪﺓ ﻭﻻﻋﻴﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺎﺭﻉ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺘﻬﺎ.. ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺇﺷﻌﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻷﺧﺮ.
 ﺍﻷﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﻳﺘﺠﻤﻞ ﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺇﺩﺭﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻭﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻇﻞ ﻳﻼﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻗﻞ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺗﻔﺎﻗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ
 ﻳﻬﻀﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻭﻳﺘﺠﻪ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
 ﺻﻼﺡ ﻳﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻭﺻﻴﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻷﻧﻪ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺑﻪ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻥ ( ﻳﺴﻤﻊ) ﻛﻼﻣﻪ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﺃﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻷﻥ ﻭﻇﻞ ﻳﺘﻬﺮﺏ ﻭﻳﻤﺎﻃﻞ ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻜﺎﻭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻠﺘﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺤﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﻥ ﺧﻴﺮ ﺩﻟﻴﻞ. ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺇﺩﺭﻳﺲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻨﻌﻨﺎ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﻣﻤﺮﻥ ﻓﻘﻂ؟؟ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺪ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺻﺒﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺻﻼﺡ ؟ ﻭﻫﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﻻ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﺃﻯ ﺑﺼﻤﺔ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺣﻘﻘﻪ ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎ؟؟ ﺍﻷﺭﺷﻴﻒ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻭﺇﺷﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﺑﻔﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﻭﺗﻬﺬﻳﺒﻪ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ.. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﻤﻞ ﻓﻘﻂ













*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور أبو البنات على المجهود الكبير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات وماعدمنا ابداعاتك يارائع

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مشكور أبو البنات على المجهود الكبير



تسلم حبيبنا الحوشابي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات وماعدمنا ابداعاتك يارائع




مرورك الاروع حبيبنا كسلاوي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ الفاشر يستقبل النيجيري ادمز وباري ديمبا ويقيم معسكر في مصر

  يستقبل مريخ الفاشر اليوم اللاعب النيجيري ادمز من اجل ضمه لصفوف الفريق  في التكميلية وكان اللاعب قد حضر للمريخ بترشيح من وكيل اللاعبين ابوبكر  مصطفي بجانب اللاعب ديمبا باري المتوقع وصوله غدا
 الى ذلك غادر فجر  اليوم مدرب الفريق محسن سيد الى القاهرة من اجل الترتيب لاقامة معسكر  تحضيري بمصر تاهبا لبطولة سيكافا وسيجري خلاله الفريق عددا من المباريات  الاعدادية امام الاندية المصرية
 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


تصرﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﺠﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ 350 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻏﺒﻴﺮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺻﺒﺤﻲ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻏﺮﺍﻧﺪﻱ
ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻼﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ .. ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ : ﺍﻻﻋﺼﺎﺭ يختصر ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻭﻭجود ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻳﺴﻬﻞ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻌﺎقد ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻏﺮﺍﻧﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ
ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟقرﻥ .. ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﻝ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺤﻘﻖ ﻣﻜﺎﺳﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
ﻓﻘﻴﺮﻱ ﻋﺪﻻﻥ : ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻤﻪ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﺪﺍﺏ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
السرعة والقوة يميزان محترف المريخ الجديد .. مدرب عجمان الاماراتى: أوليفيه قدم مستوى جيدا مع البرتغالى
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﻴﺮﺓ : ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻭﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ
ﺍﺧﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ .. ﺍﻻﻳﻔوﺭﺍﻱ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ
سند حميد : لم نستغن عنه لأسباب فنية وفضلنا عليه هداف الدورى الايرانى
تلقى عرضين اخرين من ليبيا ومصر..ووصل اديس .. سادومبا يطلب 350 الف دولار للعام والمريخ يعرض 250 والاعصار يرغب فى الانتقال للقلعة الحمراء
كلتشى اوسونو يحتل المركز ااول على قائمة افضل محترف فى الاندية العربية
الموردة يكون غرفة تسجيلات ويعد بمفاجآت
مريخ الفاشر يستقبل النيجيرى آدمز اليوم
الهلال يطلب ايهاب زغبير
تقدم بشكوى للاتحاد العام .. صبحى : ذهبت للبرير فى مصانعه ولم أتمكن من الالتقاء به وامهلت الهلال عامين كاملين
المريخ يواصل استعداداته لمواجهة الاهلي المصري
الاحمر يعير ماكسيم الى مريخ الفاشر ويتعاقد مع مهاجمين اجنبيين
تجاوب مع مناشدة عصام الحاج .. طارق المعتصم : اتصلت بسكرتير المريخ واعلنت تنازلي عن مديونيتي وحريص على دعم لجنة التسيير
انس الطاهر سالم يؤكد : لم اطالب بحقوقي من المريخ وقررت اعفائها
عبد المجيد جعفر : كلتشي حقق نجاحا لافتا مع الاحمر وسادومبا اضافة مهمة والزيمبابوي يعرف الاجواء وليس في حاجة الى التاقلم .. الاعصار يختصر الوقت ووجود هيثم مصطفى يساعده على تقديم افضل اداء والتعاقد معه فكرة صائبة
محمد سيداحمد : الاحمر ممثل السودان في البطولة العربية واذا كانت هناك فرصة لناد اخر سيكون الخرطوم الوطني .. الحاكمية للاتحاد وليس من حق الاندية التدخل وتهديدات الهلال لاتعنينا ونتعامل مع الاندية بطريقة واحدة ولانستهدف الازرق
السلاطين يعدون بمفاجات في التسجيلات .. النيجيري ادمز يصل الخرطوم خلال الساعات المقبلة والثلاثي يرافق بعثة اريخ الفاشر الى مصر
الهلال يطلب ايهاب زغبير .. الفاتح التوم : لن نقف في وجه اي لاعب ورغبة نجوم الفرسان تحدد وجهتهم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


تصرﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﺠﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ 350 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻏﺒﻴﺮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺻﺒﺤﻲ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻏﺮﺍﻧﺪﻱ
ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻼﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ .. ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ : ﺍﻻﻋﺼﺎﺭ يختصر ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻭﻭجود ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻳﺴﻬﻞ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻌﺎقد ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻏﺮﺍﻧﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ
ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟقرﻥ .. ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﻝ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺤﻘﻖ ﻣﻜﺎﺳﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
ﻓﻘﻴﺮﻱ ﻋﺪﻻﻥ : ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻤﻪ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﺪﺍﺏ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
السرعة والقوة يميزان محترف المريخ الجديد .. مدرب عجمان الاماراتى: أوليفيه قدم مستوى جيدا مع البرتغالى
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﻴﺮﺓ : ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻭﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ
ﺍﺧﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ .. ﺍﻻﻳﻔوﺭﺍﻱ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ
سند حميد : لم نستغن عنه لأسباب فنية وفضلنا عليه هداف الدورى الايرانى
تلقى عرضين اخرين من ليبيا ومصر..ووصل اديس .. سادومبا يطلب 350 الف دولار للعام والمريخ يعرض 250 والاعصار يرغب فى الانتقال للقلعة الحمراء
كلتشى اوسونو يحتل المركز ااول على قائمة افضل محترف فى الاندية العربية
الموردة يكون غرفة تسجيلات ويعد بمفاجآت
مريخ الفاشر يستقبل النيجيرى آدمز اليوم
الهلال يطلب ايهاب زغبير
تقدم بشكوى للاتحاد العام .. صبحى : ذهبت للبرير فى مصانعه ولم أتمكن من الالتقاء به وامهلت الهلال عامين كاملين
المريخ يواصل استعداداته لمواجهة الاهلي المصري
الاحمر يعير ماكسيم الى مريخ الفاشر ويتعاقد مع مهاجمين اجنبيين
تجاوب مع مناشدة عصام الحاج .. طارق المعتصم : اتصلت بسكرتير المريخ واعلنت تنازلي عن مديونيتي وحريص على دعم لجنة التسيير
انس الطاهر سالم يؤكد : لم اطالب بحقوقي من المريخ وقررت اعفائها
عبد المجيد جعفر : كلتشي حقق نجاحا لافتا مع الاحمر وسادومبا اضافة مهمة والزيمبابوي يعرف الاجواء وليس في حاجة الى التاقلم .. الاعصار يختصر الوقت ووجود هيثم مصطفى يساعده على تقديم افضل اداء والتعاقد معه فكرة صائبة
محمد سيداحمد : الاحمر ممثل السودان في البطولة العربية واذا كانت هناك فرصة لناد اخر سيكون الخرطوم الوطني .. الحاكمية للاتحاد وليس من حق الاندية التدخل وتهديدات الهلال لاتعنينا ونتعامل مع الاندية بطريقة واحدة ولانستهدف الازرق
السلاطين يعدون بمفاجات في التسجيلات .. النيجيري ادمز يصل الخرطوم خلال الساعات المقبلة والثلاثي يرافق بعثة مريخ الفاشر الى مصر
الهلال يطلب ايهاب زغبير .. الفاتح التوم : لن نقف في وجه اي لاعب ورغبة نجوم الفرسان تحدد وجهتهم


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كبد الحقيقة@مزمل ابوالقاسم
 دورى مختلف جدا




 @ شهدت مسابقة الدورى الممتاز فى الموسم الحالى متغيرات كبيرة,ومستجدات  عديدة,معظمها غير مسبوق,ولم يحدث منذ انطلاقة المسابقة فى العام 1996!
 @ لأول مرىة فى تاريخ المنافسة يحتل الهلال المركز الثالث بنهاية الدور الاول.
 @ ولأول مرة فى تاريخ الممتاز يفقد المريخ عشرة نقاط فى الدورة الاولى وحدها.
 @ ولأول مرة فى تاريخ المنافسة ينجح احد الفرق فى دس انفه بين  العملاقين,لينال المركز الثانى,ونعنى بذلك فريق الخرطوم الذى نال لقب(حصان  الممتاز الاسود) بجدارة.
 @ فى دورى القوى الجديدة هزم الخرطوم المريخ وتعادل مع الهلال.
 @ ولأول مرة فى تاريخ الدورى الممتاز ينجح احد الفرق فى انزال الهزيمة  بالمريخ والهلال معا فى دورة واحدة ونعنى به اهلى شندى الذى ضرب الاحمر  بهدف وقهر الهلال بهدفين مقابل هدف ونال لاعبه نادرالطيب لقب قاهر الكبار  بنجاحه فى تكزيق شباك اكرم وجمعة جينارو.
 @ الفارق بين المريخ المتصدر والخرطوم نقطتين.
 @ والفارق بين الاهلى صاحب المركز الرابع و الهلال الثالث نقطة وحيدة.
 @ يتساءل كثيرون عن سبب المتغيرات الكبيرة التى دخلت على مسابقة ظلت على مدى تاريخها لاتعترف بالمتغيرات,وتتعامل مع ثوابت لاتبلى.
 @ هناك اسباب كثيرة أدت الى نشوء الوضع الحالى.أبرزها التراجع الواضح فى  مستوى السيدين,تبعا لاسباب عديدة,أولها تراجع القدرة المالية للناديين فى  اعقاب فقدانهما للممولين الرئيسيين,حيث عانى الهلال الأمرين من ابتعاد  الارباب صلاح ادريس,ودفع المريخ فاتورة استقالة الوالى غاليا.
 @ تسببت  الازمة المالية فى رحيل عدد من اللاعبين الاجانب المتميزين,حيث فقد المريخ  البرازيلى ليما والايفوارى اديكو والزامبى سكواها والحارس عصام الحضرى,وفقد  المريخ برحيل اللاعبين المذكورين جانبا كبيرا من قوته وتميزه,ولم يستطع  تعويض فقدان النجوم المذكورين,لأن من اتوا خلفا لهم جاءوا تطبيقا لسياسة  التقشف المعلنة فى الناديين,فانطبقت عليه مقولة (الرخيص بى رخصتو).
 @  علاوة على ذلك اكتسبت العديد من اندية الممتاز رعاة جدد,ضخوا فيها مبالغ  طائلة وجعلوها اكثر تميزا من طرفى القمة فى النواحى المالية.

 @ حظى نادى الخرطوم برعاية اكثر من متميزة من قبل جهاز الامن والمخابرات  الوطنى فتمكن من قيد عدد كبير من اللاعبين المتميزين وأقام معسكرات اعداد  داخلية وخارجية,وتعاقد مع التونسى لطفى السليمى لتدريب فريقه,ونال اللاعبون  حوافز مغرية,وامتيازات غير مسبوقة,فتحسنت نتائجه وحقق طفرة,غير  مسبوقة,جعلته ينافس فريقى القمة ويتفوق عليهما فى معظم جولات الدور الاول  للممتاز.
 @ وعلى درب الخرطوم سار الاهلى الخرطومى الذى نال رعاية سخية من الجيش.
 @ ويعلم لالجميع ان نادى النسور يحظى برعاية غير معلنة من الشرطة قبل ان  يصعد الى الممتاز وبسبب الدعم المذكور نجح الفريق فى بلوغ مصاف الكبار.
 @ أما اهلى شندى(الفات الكبار والقدرو)فقد رعاه الارباب صلاح ادريس وقدم  له دعما غير مسبوق وحوله من نادى عادى ينافس على دورى شندى الى فريق قوى  يهزم القمة وينافس على الصعيد القارى,بعد ان امده بمجموعة من اميز اللاعبين  الوطنيين واحضر له اجانب فى غاية التميز وجنس اخرين,ووفر له المعسكرات  الداخلية والخارجية وحوله الى قوة كروية مرعبة هزت اركان العملاقين وأذلت  السيدين.
 @ فريق الاهلى الحالى مؤهل للمنافسة على لقب الممتاز مع فريق الخرطوم الوطنى الذى لفت الانظار بنتائج غير مسبوقة فى الموسم الحالى.
 @ وفى الفاشر نجح المريخ فى عبور عقبة الدورى التأهيلى بعد محاولات عديدة  استمرت لسنوات طويلة,وجاء نجاحه كنتيجة مباشرة للرعاية التى حظى بها الفريق  من الوالى الرياضى محمديوسف كبر والذى اهتم بالفري4ق شخصيا,ووفر له جهازا  فنيا مقتدرا وساعده على ضم عدد من المع لاعبى الممتاز فصعد وحقق نتائج  لافتة فى اول موسم له فى الممتاز.
 @ الحديث نفسه ينطبق على هلال كادقلى  الذى توفرت له رعاية مباشرة وقيمة من حكومة ولاية جنوب كردفان ممثلة فى  الوالى مولانا احمدهارون,وبسبب الدعم المتميز حقق اسود الجبال نتائج باهرة,  وتمكنوا من انتزاع التعادل من المريخ والهلال فى امدرمان.
 @ حتى اهلى  عطبرة الذى رشحه الكثيرون للعودة من حيث اتى حقق نتائج لافتة وختم الدورة  الاولى بالفوز على الموردة برباعية نارية وحصد رصيدا جيدا جعله بمأمن من  الهبوط.
 @ أرتفعت قدرات العديد من فرق الممتاز ماليا,واصابت الازمة  المالية العملاقين فى مقتل,فضاقت الفوارق وتراجعت نتائج السيدين,وصار  تعثرهما حتى داخل ملعبيهما أمرا لايثير الاستغراب.
 @ الحديث نفسه ينطبق  على الامل الذى يجيد انتقاء اللاعبين أثناء فترتى الانتقالات,ويلعب بشراسة  كبيرة على ملعبه وقلما يتعثر فيه مستفيدا من قاعدة جماهيرية ضخمة توفر  للفريق سندا يعينه على تخطى أقوى الخصوم..
 @ الوضع الحالى ستدفع  فاتورته الفرق التى لا تحظى بالرعاية,وقد بدا ذلك جليا فى نتائج اهلى مدنى  ونيل الحصاحيصا فى الدورة الاولى للممتاز,وظل اتحاد مدنى أستثناءا من  القاعدة المذكورة لأنه تعاقد مع مدرب شاب متميز هو ياسر حداثة وضم لاعبين  اقوياء حولوا الفريق الى قوة يعمل لها ألف حساب.




                          آخـر الحـقآئـق




 @ نعلم ان ظهور بطل جديدللدورى بخلاف المريخ والهلال صعب.
 @ لكنه ليس مستحيلا فى الموسم الحالى.
 @ شخصيا لن أفاجأ اذا فاز اهلى شندى او الخرطوم باللقب.
 @ أذا استمر الوضع الحالى نتوقع ان ينحصر التنافس على الهبوط بين اهلى  مدنى ونيل الحصاحيصا والنسور الخرطومى الذى تراجعت نتائجه بشكل ملحوظ فى  الموسم الحالى.
 @ اذا عذرنا النيل والاهلى فما هو عذر النسور؟
 @ هل قلت الاموال المقدمة للفريق من الشرطة فى الموسم الحالى أم ماذاياترى؟
 @ سادت ثقافة اعداد الفريق بمعسكرات خارجية.
 @ وصارت الاندية التى كانت موصوفة بالكومبارس أوفر قدرة على التعاقد مع اجانب على مستوى عال.
 @ وتوافر المال الذى كان غائبا فيما سبق فضاقت الفجوة.
 @ الكتوف اتلاحقت فى الدورى المشاتر.
 @ استفاد المريخ من تعيين مجلس اللوردات فحصد 15 نقطة من آخر خمس مباريات.
 @ لذلك قفز الى الصدارة بأرتياح,ووسع الفارق الذى يفصله من الهلال الى خمسة نقاط.
 @ المريخ المرشح الاقوى والاول للفوز باللقب الحالى,لاسيما وان وجود  اللوردات سيمكن الفريق من ضم محترفين على مستوى عال خلال فترة الانتقالات  النصفية.
 @ أستغناء المريخ عن موانزا وسليمانى وماكسيم مسألة وقت.
 @ يمثل المال عنصرا اساسيا فى عالم كرة القدم الحديثة.

 @ اللاعب الذى لاينال مستحقاته اول باول ليعطى ناديه اى شئ.
 @ الكاش يقلل النقاش,والتقشف يهدر هيبة الكبار.
 @ المال متوافر فى المريخ حاليا بحمد الله.
 @ لذلك نتوقع ان يواصل الفريق صدارته للممتاز مالم تحدث مفاجأة تغير الحسابات الحالية.
 @ فى الهلال الفلس سيد الموقف.
 @ والهيبة رايحة فى حق الله.
 @ والدرونات على قفا من يشيل.
 @ ستة انتصارات وستة تعادلات وهزيمة بطعم العلقم أمام النمور.
 @ الوداعية غالبها البتسويهو.
 @ من ظهرت مع عافية وصيف الوصيف ماضاق عافية.
 @ الاهلة اجتمع عليهم الحر والمركز الثالث وضياع الهيبة.
 @ صيف ساخن جدا.
 @ ليش ماتصيفون مع الزعيم فى المغرب او لبنان؟
 @ وايش لون ماتشاركونا فى سيكافا؟
 @ وداعية السواد الماجابت غير الهزائم والدرونات!
 @ كلو من نمور شندى لأنهم استخدمو مع وصيف الوصيف نهج الصدمة والترويع.
 @ آآآآآخر خبر : صدمة نادر وترويع موس















*

----------


## ابو البنات

*على جعفر على رادار المريخبطلب من الكوكي

 وضع مدرب المريخ محمد عثمان الكوكي اللاعب على جعفر مدافع المنتخب الوطني  والاهلي الخرطوم على لائحة اللاعبين المطلوبين للعب في المريخ في التكميلية  بعد المستوى المميز الذي ظهر به اللاعب مع الاهلي في الدوري الممتاز وحصله  على جائزة اكثر من مباراة فضلا عن المستويات المميزة التي قدمها اللاعب في  الدوري الممتاز.
 مجلس المريخ وافق على طلب التونسي ويتوقع ان يحسم  صفقة اللاعب خلال الساعات القادمة بالجلوس مع مجلس ادارة نادي الاهلي  الخرطوم خاصة ان اللاعب كان قد برز بشكل لافت للانظار في مباراة المنتخب  الاخيرة امام اثيوبيا وقدم نفسه بشكل مميز رغم حداثة تجربته الدولية  ومشاركته الاولي مع الصقور وهو ما دفع المدرب لطلب التعاقد معه باعتبار انه  يتمتع بالثقة بالنفس والقدرات الدفاعية الجيدة في التعامل مع الكرات  العالية والصرامة الدفاعية.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*:: ابو تريكه وأحمد فتحي يتخلفان عن بعثه الأهلي المصري :: 

 تسلمت اللجنة العليا لتكريم رئيس نادي المريخ القائمه الكامله لبعثه  النادي الأهلي القاهري التي ستصل الخميس بقيادة محمد بركات  ووائل  جمعه و  سيد معوض والسيد حمدي و يقود البعثه المهندس خالد الدرندلي

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*:: الأهلي مدني يطلب مصعب عمر و موانزا :: 

 قال جعفر كباشي سكرتير الأهلي مدني أنهم تقدموا بطلب لنادي المريخ من اجل  الحصول علي خدمات ثنائي الأحمر مصعب علي سبيل الإعاره وأنهم في إنتظار رد  المريخ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

قوون
 البرير يبشر جماهير الهلال برؤية حقيقية في التسجيلات التكميلية
 × سواء الأحوال الجوية يؤجل وصول محترف الهلال المالي للخرطوم
 × الهلال يصرف النظر عن الحيدوسي وكروجر يعلن موافقته النهائية من عدمها أول يونيو والجزائري يدخل القائمة
 × مفاجأة : فتوى من النائب العام تبطل قرار الإتحاد العام
 × الهلال يجتمع اليوم لوضع خطة محكمة للتسجيلات في سرية تامة
 × الفرقة الحمراء تواصل مناوراتها بالخارجية وغياب الكوكي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صحيفة الأسياد

 × الديون تحاصر المريخ وعصام الحاج يكشف الحال
 × سياج من السرية حول تسجيلات الهلال وأربعة لاعبين في طريقهم للإنضمام للكشوفات
 × ساني ينفد وبكري وإيكانغا يرحلان ومساوي في خطر
 × إدارة المريخ تلمح لتكريم العجب والضرائب تخصم من الدخل الشخصي للاعبين
 × وسط الهلال بقى مازي زمان والضابط يتحمل الأخطاء ونزار شامة في خد الهلال 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عالم النجوم
 × شحاته على رادار الأسياد
 × تقلبات ومفاجآت في ملف التدريب الأزرق والحيدوسي يبتعد وكروجر يقترب
 × الهلال يرفض عودة سادومبا
 × المريخ على فوهة بركان والجماهير الحمراء ترفض الإستغناء عن العجب وإستمرار هيثم
 × مجلس الهلال يسخر من شائعات رحيله والكوكي يشطب هيثم من المريخ والهلال ينفي إعارة المدينة
 × عاكف: الهلال عانى من الوقفة السليمة للمهاجمين وتكرار أخطائهم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

الموج الأزرق × التجاني أبو سن يحل مجلس البرير
 × لوردات الوصيف يتحولون لمناديب إعلانات وعصام الحاج يصف صحفيي المريخ بالسمسرة
 × الهلال ينفي شائعة إتفاق المريخ مع مساوي ويقول عقده لم ينتهي بعد
 × ناشئو سيد البلد يعيدون الهيبة ويقهرون الوصيف بثلاثية حارقة
 × موسم قاتم السواد يعيش تفاصيله الهلال ووداع إفريقي حزين ومبكر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
احذروا تسجيلات الكوكى !

جددت لجنة التسيير ثقتها فى المدرب التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكى ومنحته فرصة اخرى ليكمل مع الفريق موسمه الحالي , بل رأت اللجنة بان يكون المرجعية بالنسبة لها فيما يتعلق بالتسجيلات التكميلية حسب القرار الاخير للجنة التسيير الذى تسلم بموجبه السيد جمال الوالى ملف التسجيلات !
المدرب التونسي هو اسعد الناس فى المريخ بقرار تجديد الثقة بعدما ظل ينتابه شعور اكيد بان نهايته فى القلعة الحمراء قد اقتربت وان استمراريته اضحت على كف عفريت فى ظل الانتقادات التى طالته فى الفترة الاخيرة لاسيما فى الجولتين الاخيرتين من الدورة الاولى ضد الاهلى مدنى ومريخ الفاشر والتى حقق فيهما الفريق فوزا باهت جدا لم يرضى القاعدة الكبيرة من الجماهير التى كانت تمنى النفس باداء افضل رغم ان المريخ نجح فى الحفاظ على صدارته مستفيدا ايضا من تعثر الهلال والخرطوم الوطنى .
قرار لجنة التسيير اصاب جماهير المريخ بالاحباط ليس فى تجديد الثقة فحسب ولكن ايضا فى الاعتماد على المدرب التونسي فى عملية الاحلال والابدال فى الوقت الذى اخفق فيه المدرب فى اكثر من مباراة من عمل التوظيف الصحيح للاعبين والاستفادة من قدراتهم لمصلحة الفريق الامر الذى لايؤهله حتى يكون مسؤولا عن عملية الاحلال والابدال بسبب ضعف رؤيته الفنية ,, لهذا لابد من العودة الى النظام السابق باختيار لجنة فنية من ابناء النادى لترشح للجنة التسجيلات العناصر التى يحتاجها المريخ بدلا من ترك المسؤولية للمدرب التونسي لوحده ,, فاذا كان المريخ بالفعل فى حاجة الى حارس مرمى وطرف شمال ومهاجم فان الترشيحات الصادرة من الكوكى ونشرتها الصحف بالامس تخالف هذه الاحتياجات الفعلية للمريخ حيث ذهب الكوكى الى ترشيح محور بينما اى مشجع صغير على المدرجات يعلم بان المريخ يضم فى كشفه افضل المحاور فى الساحة حاليا , ولكن مع الاسف نجد ان افضلهم معطل على دكة البدلاء ولايدفع بهم الكوكى للمشاركة فى المباريات !
اعتلاء المريخ لصدارة الدورة الاولي وترشحه للمشاركة فى البطولة العربية لاتعنى ان المريخ بخير او ان مدربه هو الافضل فى الساحة من بين المدربين العاملين فى الدورى الممتاز , فهناك عوامل ساعدت المريخ على هذه الصدارة من بينها تعثر غريمه الهلال وتراجع مستواه الفنى فضلا عن هزيمة الخرطوم الوطنى فى الجولة قبل الاخيرة والتى عطلت من تقدم الفريق للمنافسة على الصدارة ,, لهذا نرجو ان لاتضع لجنة التسجيلات كامل ثقتها فى المدرب التونسي حتى لاتهدر اموال النادى فى صفقات لايستفيد منها غير اصحابها والمدرب نفسه لابد من الاستعانة برأى عدد من ابناء النادى من اصحاب النظرة الفنية الفاحصة فيما يتعلق بملف التسجيلات طالما ان الاموال اصبحت متوفرة والخيارات واسعة ,, فالكوكى عليه فقط ان يفرح بتجديد الثقة ولكن عليه ان يبعد عن الانفراد بعملية الاحلال والابدال !
نحن وين واثيوبيا وين !!
هزيمة منتخبنا الوطنى امام نظيره الاثيوبى ليست بالامر المفاجىء وبالتالى لاتستحق كل هذا الاهتمام الاعلامى المكثف ليس لان منتخبنا طالته يد التغيير والتحديث وتم ابعاد اصحاب الخبرة من صفوفه ,, ولكن لان الكرة الاثيوبية تقدمت عشرات السنوات الضوئية علينا وسجلت قفزات نوعية نقلتها من الصفوف الخلفية الى واجهة الكرة الافريقية ويكفى انها لازالت متواجدة فى بطولة الكونفدرالية بينما غادرت انديتنا بكل تاريخها وشعبيتها الساحة الافريقية مبكرا ولم تقوى حتى لتخطى الدور الاول باستثناء اهلى شندى الذى نجح فى الوصول للدور الثانى قبل ان يسقط ويلحق بالكبار !
التاريخ لم يعد يخدم اصحابه فى سماء الكرة الافريقية التى تشهد تغييرا كبيرا فى منطقة سيكافا لمصلحة الدول التى تحترم الرياضة وتضعها ضمن اولويات مشروعاتها وهو ماتجسده الحكومة الاثيوبية فى اديس ابابا التى بدأت الان تجنى ثمار التخطيط الطويل بعد سنوات من الاخفاق والصبر ,, فالانتصارات لاتتحقق بالكبار او الصغار ولكن بالتخطيط وقبل ذلك بالاهتمام الرسمي والصرف المقنن وهو مالايتوفر فى سودان الدهشة !


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكورين شباب على مجهودكم الكبير 
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺮﻭﻑ ﻛﺮﻭﻳﺔ
 ﻟﻮ ﺩﻳﻞ ﺃﺟﺎﻧﺒﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺸﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻛﻢ 
ﺗﺎﺑﻌﺖ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺑﻘﻨﺎﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻦ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻠﻪ. ﻭﻭﻗﻔﺖ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ
 ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺘﺮ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻧﻀﻤﻮﺍ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻢ ﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ ﻭﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻲ، ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﺭﺷﺢ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﺫﻛﺮﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ، ﻭﻣﻊ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻲ ﻟﻪ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﺃﺩﺍﻥ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺪﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﺧﺬ ﺭﺃﻳﻪ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ .
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻗﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻫﻢ ﻭﻳﻌﺮﻓﻬﻢ ﻋﻦ ﻗﺮﺏ، ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺩﻭﻟﻬﻢ، ﻣﺘﺤﻔﻈﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺳﻤﺎﺀ. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻃﺎﻟﻌﺖ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺳﻴﺮﺓ ﺫﺍﺗﻴﺔ ﻷﺣﺪﻫﻢ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻹﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺃﻭﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﻟﻴﺪ ﺩﺳﻤﺒﺮ 1982ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﻨﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ (31) ﻋﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﻟﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻼﺩﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﺑﻴﺪﺟﺎﻥ ﻭﺗﻨﻘﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﻭﻗﻀﻰ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺍً ﺛﻢ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺆﺷﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﺸﻠﻪ، ﺛﻢ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻟﻸﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻗﻀﻰ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻋﺎﻡ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺸﻞ، ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﻸﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ، ﻭﺧﺘﻢ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻟﻌﺠﻤﺎﻥ ﻓﺎﺳﺘﻐﻨﻰ ﻋﻨﻪ، ﻓﺎﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺑﻼ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ. ﺇﻥ ﻭﺍﻓﻖ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺭﻏﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺐ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺧﻄﺄ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ، ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺗﻔﺮﺽ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺻﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻄﻤﻮﺡ ﺃﻭﻻً ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺤﻄﺔ ﻟﻼﺣﺘﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ، ﻭﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ، ﻓﺎﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺗﻔﻀﻞ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻧﻬﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺣﻼﻣﻪ ﻭﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ، ﻭﻛﻤﺜﺎﻝ ﺩﻭﺭﻏﺒﺎ ﻭﺻﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺭﺍﺅﻭﻝ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻣﺖ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﺭﻫﻢ.
 ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﺍﺗﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﻄﺒﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻳﻨﻄﺒﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺒﺎﺑﻮﻱ
 ﺇﺩﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﺳﺎﺩﻣﺒﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻌﺪﻯ ﺳﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻴﻦ، ﻭﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻩ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ، ﻭﻓﺸﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﻠﺒﺎ ﻭﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺃﺻﻐﺮ ﺳﻨﺎً ﻭﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻃﻤﻮﺣﺎ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺭﻏﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻠﻖ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ.
 ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺃﻥ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻷﻧﻬﻤﺎ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﺡ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻠﻔﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺩﻓﻊ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻷﻧﺪﻳﺘﻬﻤﺎ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺳﺘﻨﻄﺒﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻣﻘﻮﻟﺔ )ﺍﻟﺮﺧﻴﺺ ﺑﺮﺧﺴﺘﻮ ﻳﻀﻮﻗﻜﻚ ﻣﻐﺴﺘﻮ.( ﻟﻮ ﺩﻳﻞ ﺃﺟﺎﻧﺒﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺸﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻛﻢ. ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻷﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻧﻨﻲ ﺃﻗﻒ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻈﻴﻤﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﺑﺪﻋﺔ ﻭﺗﺆﺩﻱ ﻟﻠﻔﺘﻨﺔ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺣﻠﻖ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ، ﺇﻻ ﺃﻧﻨﻲ ﺳﻌﺪﺕ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺩﺓ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ )ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ( ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﺜﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻷﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺣﻲ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻷﺟﻴﻞ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻋﻬﺪ ﻣﺎﺟﺪ ﻭﺑﺸﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﻫﺎﺏ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺟﻴﻞ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﻢ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻮﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻳﻌﺎﻥ ﺷﺒﺎﺑﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺮﺍﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺮﻩ . ﻭﻫﻮ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻷﺟﻤﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻗﺪﻭﺓ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﺃﺏ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ، ﻣﻨﻀﺒﻂ، ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺃﻱ ﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ، ﻓﺎﻛﺘﺴﺐ ﺣﺐ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻭﻧﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻞ. 
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻌﻢ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻤﻪ، ﻭﺗﺤﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ، ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻄﺒﻖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﻋﻤﻼً ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﻘﺎً ﻳﺴﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺇﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﻰ.
 ﺣﺮﻭﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
 ﻧﺸﺮ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻟﺪﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺼﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺻﻴﺪﻩ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﻨﻮﻥ ﺃﻣﻮﺍﻟﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺼﻞ ﺑﻬﻢ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎً ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ. ﺃﻳﺪﻧﺎ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺏ ﺇﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻭﺇﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺴﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺳﻤﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻧﺸﺮﻩ ﻟﻠﺪﻳﻮﻥ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺣﻖ ﺃﺭﻳﺪ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻃﻞ







*

----------


## الخليل 9

*مشكورين على المجهود ياصفوه
*

----------

